# be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W funktioniert nicht mehr



## ich111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gestern meinen PC zusammengebaut habe musste ich voller Enttäuschung feststellen, dass mein PC nach wenigen Starts nicht mehr funktioniert. Es wird nichts an den Bildschirm ausgegeben, es ertönt kein Piepsen, Lüfter drehen nur manchmal 0,1 Sekunden lang und alle Power LEDs (Mainboard, Graka) leuchten.


----------



## Harry70 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hast du auch alles richtig angeschlossen. Speicher und CPU richtig im Slot bzw. auf dem Sockel?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich111

Warum denkst du, dass das Netzteil die Ursache wäre und nicht der Rest vom System?
Hast du schon alle anderen Komponenten einzeln überprüft?
Hast du USB Geräte (mit eigener Stromquelle) am Rechner angeschlossen?


----------



## ich111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Habe NT schon in Minimalkonfiguration getestet, somit könnte eigentlich nur noch CPU, Board und NT die Fehlerquelle darstellen. USB habe ich nur Maus und Tastatur angeschlossen (noch kein Betriebssystem drauf). Am Anfang konnte ich den PC ja auch noch starten, was nachdem sich der Rechner selbst ausgeschaltet(hab keine Ahnung warum) hatte nicht mehr funkioniert.
Hab auch schon versucht mit anderem Knopf einzuschalten, was auch nicht ging. Für mich hört sich das nach NT oder Mainboarddefekt an.
Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein NT zum Testen auftreibe.


----------



## Rizoma (21. Oktober 2011)

Könnte wirklich das Netzteil sein hatte so etwas ähnliches bei meinem alten NoName billig teil ging während des Zockes aus (überhitzt), habe es dann vom Netz Genomen und wollte es nach dem abkühlen wieder einschalten beim einschalten des Netzteils zuckte mal kurz der CPU Lüfter und meine Maus ihre LED´s leuchteten dauerhaft sobald ich den Netzschalter umgelegt hatte ein nachmessen beim örtlichen Pc-Händlers ergab das es fritte war.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Oktober 2011)

Hast du den Rechner schon einmal zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2011)

Teste das Netzteil mal an einem anderen Rechner.


----------



## ich111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Werde das NT nun in anderem Rechner testen

Edit: Habe NT nun am 5 Jahre alten PC der Eltern getestet: Gleiches Bild


----------



## ich111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Soll ich das NT jetzt einschicken?


----------



## ich111 (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe NT nun eingeschickt und ein E9 bekommen. Super Service!


----------

